# Beretta 9000s type D .40 s&w magazine



## Swilson1969 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hello everyone. I'm new to this forum posting business so please forgive me if I've posted incorrectly. I am looking for a magazine for my old 9000s .40

I had 2 but over the years some how lost one. Anyone know where I can pick one up? I cant find them online anywhere. Anyone know if any other mags will fit mine? Thanks so much for any and all feedback.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I'd try to contact Beretta or Mid Western Gun Works.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had one of those 9000S pistols in 9mm, and it was a good shooting pistol, but that was about ten years ago. Maybe ebay?


----------

